# Chaser the Border Collie Genius



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree, they are highly intelligent and just want to play (or be made a fuss of - they are soooo loyal.....).

In case you have not guessed we have one (not as versatile as Chaser yet) and he is brilliant to be with...


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Fabulous Jan, thank you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We were in a garden center yesterday, and I saw one of those tin signs which proliferate those places, it said quite simply.

A dog enjoys the ride
A cat wants to drive.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Totally agree, they are highly intelligent and just want to play (or be made a fuss of - they are soooo loyal.....).
> 
> In case you have not guessed we have one (not as versatile as Chaser yet) and he is brilliant to be with...


Bet your not as agile as his owner either :grin2:
I certainly couldn´t get down on the floor and roll about like he does anymore.

John W. Pilley died June 17th 2018 he would have been 80 on the 1st July 2018.

Chaser was born in 2004 so I wonder if she is still alive.

I am investigating >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can get down, but usually have to roll about to get back up again.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Glen was our only working Border but Trino was our best obedience dog as one of a number of Rough Collies.
Nostalgia:surprise:

Sadly our only picture of Glen although we had him for his 12 years


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Take care if walking your dog in Bootle cemetery Liverpool.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...bootle-cemetery-lands-dog-walker-with-50-fine


----------

